# Kein Charadaten upload



## Lruthdar (5. August 2006)

So nachdem ich schon sehr viele topics nach dem fehler durchsucht habe und es auch einige gab die nen ähnlichen fehler hatten aber ihre lösung bei mir nicht geholfen hat schreib ich nun aus verzweiflung auch nen topic.

zuerst dachte ich es lag mit dem Server umzug zusammen, aber der ist ja jetzt geschafft und es geht noch immer nicht, meine chars werden nicht upgedatet. es startet zwar das senden aber das ist viel zu schnell vorbei und dannach sind meine chars auch nicht upgedatet.

Ich habe das Mit dem WTF ordner sachen löschen versucht, vor dem umzug, half nix.

er meint immer die Daten haben sich nicht geändert seid dem letzten upload.

Nein ich habe keine Firewall.
Nein ich habe keinen Proxy.
Ja der Addon ist in WoW aktiviert.


so hier noch mein debug.txt.

05.08.2006 14:35:52<<- BLASC Version: 0.12.0 Build:212
05.08.2006 14:35:52<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> WoW Build Version: 19
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> Programm gestartet
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> Timer:1000
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> WoWFileName: E:\WoW\Launcher.exe
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> Autoupdate: -1
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> Modus: 15
05.08.2006 14:35:52->> Gold: 0
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
05.08.2006 14:35:53->>FTP_Anonym: 1
05.08.2006 14:35:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
05.08.2006 14:35:53WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Manueller Datenabgleich
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- Suche nach E:\WoW\WTF\Account\TENSHINCHIGI\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- Suche nach E:\WoW\WTF\Account\TENSHI1985\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- Datei gefunden E:\WoW\WTF\Account\TENSHI1985\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Suche abgeschlossen
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Aktuelles Profil: TENSHI1985
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\WoW\WTF\Account\TENSHI1985\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> FTP: Connected.
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> FTP: Connection established
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
05.08.2006 14:35:59<<- Laden von ({DD9D8CB6-1878-476F-87CE-BF9C030A4DCA}.lua)
05.08.2006 14:35:59->> Lade Blacklist
05.08.2006 14:36:00->> entpacke Blacklist
05.08.2006 14:36:00->> Blacklist geladen
05.08.2006 14:36:00->> Start Wissensdatenbank
05.08.2006 14:36:00->> Parse itemcache
05.08.2006 14:36:00<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
05.08.2006 14:36:00->> Start Parsen 1143281
05.08.2006 14:36:00<<- ClientVersion: 5464
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Ende Parsen 1145234
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Parse questcache
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Start Parsen 1145265
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- ClientVersion: 5464
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Ende Parsen 1145343
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Parse creaturecache
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Start Parsen 1145390
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- ClientVersion: 5464
05.08.2006 14:36:02<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Ende Parsen 1145687
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> Sprachkontrolle
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> FTP: Disconnecting.
05.08.2006 14:36:02->> FTP: Disconnected.


----------



## Crowley (5. August 2006)

Hmm, laut dem Log wurden deine Daten Übertragen, und laut Website wurde das Profil auch heute aktualisiert. Was genau stimmt denn nicht?


----------



## Lruthdar (5. August 2006)

ok faszinierender weise geht es jetzt....... es tut mir echt leider könnt den topic löschen, aber ich will betohnen wie ich upgeloaded hab gings nicht ^^


----------



## Rellion (6. August 2006)

Hi wenn die topic schon offen ist bei mir kommt immmer ein fehler ich habe kein plan voran es liegt helft mir bitte

Mein prob ist wie es unten ist er kann keine verbindung herstellen also char uploaden 


Thx für die hilfe schon mal im voraus

----------------------------------------------
BLASC Quality Feedback Agent                 
----------------------------------------------

DATETIME: 06.08.2006 12:24:33
USERCOMMENT:
FROM: anonymous
----------------------------------------------

DEBUGFILE:
06.08.2006 12:08:47<<- BLASC Version: 0.12.0 Build:209
06.08.2006 12:08:47<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> WoW Build Version: 5464
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> Programm gestartet
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> Timer:1000
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> WoWFileName: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> Autoupdate: -1
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> Modus: 15
06.08.2006 12:08:47->> Gold: 0
06.08.2006 12:09:05LoadWebConfigSocket Error # 11001
Host not found.
06.08.2006 12:09:051
06.08.2006 12:09:05<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<XML>
 <FOLDERS>
  <DAT>/pub/upload/</DAT>
  <LUA>/pub/upload/</LUA>
 </FOLDERS>
 <FILES>
  <Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat</Knownid>
  <Loader>BlascLoader.exe</Loader>
 </FILES>
 <Application Name="BLASC">
  <ExeName>BLASC.exe</ExeName>
 <Params>noloader</Params>
 <Path>/sites/rpg24/BLASC/</Path>
 <FileList>http://www.blasc.de/BLASCLoader.xml</FileList>
 <FTPHost>62.146.108.150</FTPHost>
 <FTPAnonym>1</FTPAnonym> 
</Application>
</XML>

06.08.2006 12:23:16->> Manueller Datenabgleich
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- Suche nach D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- Datei gefunden D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> Suche abgeschlossen
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> Aktuelles Profil: FANKI23
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> FTP: Resolving hostname web1.planet-multiplayer.de.
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> FTP: Connecting to 82.149.225.235.
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> FTP: Connected.
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> FTP: Disconnecting.
06.08.2006 12:23:16->> FTP: Disconnected.
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
06.08.2006 12:23:16<<- FEHLER1: Login incorrect.

06.08.2006 12:24:27->> Manueller Datenabgleich
06.08.2006 12:24:27<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
06.08.2006 12:24:27<<- Suche nach D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:24:27<<- Datei gefunden D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> Suche abgeschlossen
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> Aktuelles Profil: FANKI23
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\FANKI23\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> FTP: Resolving hostname web1.planet-multiplayer.de.
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> FTP: Connecting to 82.149.225.235.
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> FTP: Connected.
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> FTP: Disconnecting.
06.08.2006 12:24:28->> FTP: Disconnected.
06.08.2006 12:24:28<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
06.08.2006 12:24:28<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
06.08.2006 12:24:28<<- FEHLER1: Login incorrect.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Roran (6. August 2006)

Schau dir mal mein Posting HIER AN
dann hast du die Lösung


----------

